# Auch 2013! 17. Ruhrpott Mounty Tour in Essen



## MSV-Steele11 (14. Februar 2013)

Auch 2013 veranstalten die Ruhrpottbiker ihre Ruhrpott Mounty Tour/ CTF.
Dieses Jahr auch wieder als Mitveranstalter des NRW-CTF-Cups!

Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung!
*Startort-*
Seaside Beach Baldeney, Freiherr-vom-Stein-Straße 384, 45133 Essen
*Startzeit-*
28.04.2013
10:00 bis 12:00 h (Ronda extrema ab 9:30 h)
*Kontrollschluss-*
16:00 h
*Streckenlängen-*
Ronda extrema	66 km (> 1.500 hm)4 Pkt.
Ronda piccola	46 km (ca. 750 hm)3 Pkt.
Ronda familiare	20 km (ca. 250 hm)1 Pkt.
(Für die jüngsten Teilnehmer und MTB-Einsteiger bieten wir diese Familienrunde, die mit einigen Abstechern ins Gelände rund um den Baldeneysee führt.)
*Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle Radsportbegeisterten (mit Helm und Bike)*
*Startgeld-*
-Inhaber von Wertungskarten (Erw.): 5,00
-Inh. von Wertungskarten (Schüler): *gratis*
-Hobbyfahrer:  7,00
-Schüler bis 18 J. (ohne WK): 3,00
*Verpflegung-*
Tee, Obst und Gebäck an den Kontrollstellen kostenlos
Nach der Tour Apres´-Bike-Party mit vielen Leckereien in fester und flüssiger Form, warm oder kalt und alles zu zivilen Preisen
*Anreise-*
Aus Köln/Düsseldorf oder Dortmund/Bochum auf der A52 bis zur Ausfahrt (AS28) Essen-Rüttenscheid / Essen-Bredeney. An der Ampel auf die Alfredstrasse (B224) Richtung Werden abbiegen. Ca. 3,7km Richtung Essen-Werden / Baldeneysee fahren.
Aus Duisburg auf der A40 bis zur Ausfahrt Essen-Zentrum, über die Ampelkreuzung hinweg und an der nächsten Ampel rechts. Geradeaus und an der nächsten Ampel rechts auf die Bismarckstraße abbiegen. Immer geradeaus auf der B224. Ca. 6,5 km Richtung Essen-Werden / Baldeneysee fahren.
*Auszeichnungen-*
Pokale für die drei teilnehmerstärksten Mannschaften und den jüngsten Teilnehmer
*Sonderauszeichnung-*
Die drei größten Teams erhalten je ein gefülltes 3-L-Weizenbierglas(weitere Überraschungen sind geplant)

*Veranstalter-*
MSV Steele 2011 e.V.
*Ausrichter-*
Bund Deutscher Radfahrer e.V. 
*Info-*
Reiner Schleifenbaum
Festnetz (0201) 538447
Mobil	(0179) 9203999
Mail [email protected]


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Februar 2013)

Bei der Anreise nicht vergessen, dass es abseits der Autowelt auch noch die Bahn gibt, die netterweise den Bahnhof "Essen-Hügel" nur 500 m vom Start der CTF entfernt hingebaut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSV-Steele11 (3. April 2013)

Nachdem wir heute eine telefonische Anfrage bekommen haben, ob es ein April-Scherz ist oder nicht, hier die Klarstellung!
*Die CTF der Ruhrpottbiker findet statt*
Durch die Absage der CTF von Blitz Kray sind wohl einige CTF-Fans verunsichert worden und waren in der Annahme, dass auch die CTF der Ruhrpottbiker, auf Grund Genehmigungsschwierigkeiten, abgesagt wurde.
Also lasst Euch nicht verunsichern. Am *28.4.* geht es wieder los.
Natürlich wollen wir auch diesmal wieder einen neuen Teilnehmerrekord brechen!


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (19. April 2013)

In diesem Jahr wird unser neuer Bikeshop *Loco Cycles* (https://www.facebook.com/LocoCycles) bei uns im Start/Ziel-Bereich ausstellen.
Mit *Rocky Mountain*,* Merida* und *Orbea* sind drei Top-MTB-Hersteller am Stand von den Jungs zu finden. 
Kurz Probefahrten auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände sind natürlich erlaubt!


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (22. April 2013)

An alle Teilnehmer, die sich nicht online vorangemeldet haben.
Wir haben heute einige panische Anrufe von Teilnehmern bekommen, die wegen der Schließung der Online-Anmeldung Angst hatten, dass sie nicht an den Start gehen dürfen. *Es gibt natürlich, wie immer, auch noch vor Ort die Möglichkeit sich am Sonntag für die CTF anzumelden.*

Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es wieder einen Infostand von *Simply-out-tours* im Start/Ziel-Bereich!
Ihr findet Melanie Hundacker und ihr Team auch hier bei Facebook unter https://www.facebook.com/simply.out.tours?fref=ts


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (24. April 2013)

Liebe Teilnehmer der Ruhrpott-Mounty-Tour !

Unsere CTF gehÃ¶rt mit weit Ã¼ber 1.000 Teilnehmern in den vergangenen Jahren zu den grÃ¶Ãten Breitensport-Veranstaltungen im Bundesgebiet. Dieser Erfolg ist das Ergebnis langjÃ¤hriger Erfahrung und hohem Organisations- und Arbeitseinsatz der Mitglieder und Freunde des MSV Steele 2011 e.V. Wir sind als Verein auf die Einnahmen aus dieser Aktion angewiesen und fÃ¶rdern damit vorrangig die Kinder- und Jugendarbeit im MTB-Bereich, sowohl im Renn- als auch im Breitensport.

Durch Eure zahlreiche Teilnahme unterstÃ¼tzt Ihr uns bei dieser Nachwuchsarbeit und wir mÃ¶chten dies gerne â auch in Eurem Interesse â weiter so erfolgreich fortfÃ¼hren, wie wir es in der Vergangenheit getan haben. 

Mountainbiker sind aber nicht Ã¼berall so beliebt, wie man unschwer aus einigen Presseberichten und den Gegeninitiativen z.B. in Hessen entnehmen kann. Auch wir als Veranstalter bekommen diese Antipathien sowohl in Form von Anwohner-Beschwerden
als auch in Form von drastischen Auflagen durch die genehmigenden BehÃ¶rden verstÃ¤rkt zu spÃ¼ren.

Zum Teil auch zu Recht, weil sich wenige schwarze Schafe unter den Teilnehmern nicht an die Verhaltensregeln halten wollen. Wir mÃ¶chten Euch daher eindringlich bitten, die eigentlich selbstverstÃ¤ndlichen Regeln, z.B. in Form der DIMB-Trail-Rules zu befolgen:

1. Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. Halte Dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. Nimm RÃ¼cksicht auf Tiere.
6. Plane im Voraus.

Auf einigen Streckenabschnitten, insbesondere an Wegekreuzungen mÃ¼ssen wir als Auflage der ForstbehÃ¶rden auf Einhaltung der Schrittgeschwindigkeit bestehen und stationÃ¤re Streckenposten einrichten. Bitte folgt den Anweisungen der Streckenposten! Wir tun dies nicht, um die Teilnehmer zu maÃregeln, sondern um Euch auch weiterhin die attraktiven Strecken im Rahmen dieser Veranstaltung zugÃ¤nglich zu machen und das Bild der Mountainbiker in der Ãffentlichkeit wieder ins rechte Licht zu rÃ¼cken. 

Wir teilen mit den anderen Interessengruppen SpaziergÃ¤ngern, Joggern, Skatern, Wassersportlern usw. die Liebe zur Natur und die Freude an der Bewegung â immer und Ã¼berall!

UnterstÃ¼tzt uns und benehmt Euch bitte wie gefordert! Danke, Eure Ruhrpottbiker!


----------



## zizz (24. April 2013)

Fährt da wer aus OWL hin,
ich überlege mich am Sonntagmorgen
mit dem Zug nach Essen zu begeben.
Wetter soll mitspielen.
Gruß


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (24. April 2013)

zizz schrieb:


> Fährt da wer aus OWL hin,
> ich überlege mich am Sonntagmorgen
> mit dem Zug nach Essen zu begeben.
> Wetter soll mitspielen.
> Gruß


----------



## DerJoe (25. April 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht, wo ihr am Sonntag parken könnt. Da ist reichlich Platz. Beim Parkplatz Lerchenstr. bitte die Einfahrtshöhe beachten, falls ihr eure Räder auf dem Dach habt.
Aber auch an die Anreise per Bahn wurde gedacht. Der Bahnhof "Essen Hügel" ist in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## prupur (26. April 2013)

Was heißt "Startzeit von 10:00 bis 12:00 h"?
Gibt es keinen Startschuss?
Kann jeder in diesem Zeitraum kommen und starten wie er will?

Überlege aus PB mit der Bahn anzureisen.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## DerJoe (26. April 2013)

Nein, da eine CTF (*C*ountry*T*ouren*F*ahrt) kein Rennen ist, es keine Zeitwertung oder dergleichen gibt, gibt es auch keinen "Startschuss". 
Einfach vorbei kommen, Startkarte holen und losfahren. Jeder fährt, wie er oder sie will. 
Aber bitte immer mit Rücksicht auf andere Naturnutzer und/oder Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

